# Lighted Ironman MKVI



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my take on the Moebius kit.

I used a Starling Tech light kit. It's a plug n Play that gives a great effect.
It lights the eyes and ARC reactor and a pulsing repulsor in the left hand.

http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=electronics

















































Steve


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

That looks to be very close to the illuminated suit as it appeared in IMII and "The Avengers". I think Moebius made a great choice in casting the ARC reactor and repulsor insert pieces in white rather than clear as the parts themselves appear to do a great job of diffusing your light source. BTW, nice paint job as well! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Tom! The seams can give a bit of a hassle but it's worth fixing 'em.

At first I was bugged about the white plastic, but when it was time to fire up the lights I agree with you. it helped alot.

Steve


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, you did a great job on your kit. It really looks good with the lights.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent work. I like the bluish glowing eyes.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys! I used tamiya paints all through the build.

The eyes are due Stan's great light kit.
This kit will reward you dressing the seams and treating the finished kit like a new tank or aircraft.









Steve


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats! Very well done.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very, very cool!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, wow. Cool x 10.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very, very nice! Well done!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys! It's a fun kit.

Steve


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks Great ! And the base really adds a little something extra to it ! Have seen this model before, but never the base.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! The base comes with the Moebius kit. I just added paint and scale gravel.

















Steve


----------

